# Normacol



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

Hello everyone, Haven't been around much lately.I went to see my gastro doctor and he prescribed me Normacol. It's a new thing. It's Granules of Sterculia, Natural source Fibre. If i understand this right it's a concentrate of fruit and vegetable. Anyway, i've been taking it now for 3 weeks and it is wonderful stuff. Haven't had any pain, bloating since i started to take it. It costs $9.00 for a box of 50 packets, you take 1 or 2 packets a day. The new Fibre 1 cereal is also great, 11 grams of fibre.


----------



## diydoc (Jan 27, 2012)

I thought I would reply to this because I have seen virtually no references to Normacol compared to other fibres.I tried psyllium, which seemed to help, but I seemed to become more and more allergic to it after a short period - problems swallowing and abdominal aching. I saw Normacol was available on the NHS and thought I would try it as it was one of the other 2 soluble fibres. Once I got over the peculiarity of having to swallow the granules and wash down with water I am now converted. No real adverse reactions, but for the first time that I remember my bowels seem to be behaving normally - no gas - no gurgling - no alternating C and D and no panic. It is strange to take after eating and sometimes my stomach feels already too full for all the fibre and water afterwards, but no real problems. I am also taking enteric coating peppermint which I found helped with some of the aches.I think stopping the apples and prunes has also helped.But - although it is still early days - I still have the bloating, which is really annoying and I am sure it restricts my breathing and affects my asthma. I do however suddenly feel a lot lighter and fitter.I am still trying to find a probiotic that works and also looking at the FODMAP approach, which looks promising, but I am suspicious of the fact that it is so much of a closed shop built around selling books and diets. It is a pity that the UK NHS is so unhelpful with things like breath tests etc to confirm the SIBO issues and also the specific rifaximin antibiotic is not available.How do I get rid of the bloating?


----------



## diydoc (Jan 27, 2012)

jo-jo said:


> Hello everyone, Haven't been around much lately.I went to see my gastro doctor and he prescribed me Normacol. It's a new thing. It's Granules of Sterculia, Natural source Fibre. If i understand this right it's a concentrate of fruit and vegetable. Anyway, i've been taking it now for 3 weeks and it is wonderful stuff. Haven't had any pain, bloating since i started to take it. It costs $9.00 for a box of 50 packets, you take 1 or 2 packets a day. The new Fibre 1 cereal is also great, 11 grams of fibre.


By the way just to clarify - Normacol is a gum from the sterculia tree (whatever that is).


----------

